# Who is the cutest Land Before Time character?



## Rap Daniel (Mar 14, 2019)

In my opinion, Chomper and Littlefoot are tied, yup yup yup!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

Ducky, obviously.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ducky, obviously.


Yup yup yup!


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 15, 2019)

Ducky was always the cutest  to me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2019)

Chomper always warmed my heart because he learned to make friends with the other dinosaurs instead of going by his instinct and trying to eat them.

He also looked adorable! ^^


----------



## Bink (Mar 15, 2019)

I gotta say Petrie. Such a derpy little sky flap-flap


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone that doesn't vote Ducky is going to my cringe compilation


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 17, 2019)

Chomper! I was always partially annoyed with The Land Before Time movies growing up because I always liked the carnivorous dinosaurs over the herbivorous ones. I watched Jurassic Park for the first time when I was about 5 and loved the raptors and T-Rex (I have a photo of my 5 year old self in front of the Jurassic Park jeep when I went to Universal Studios for the first time).  So the fact that the carnivores were shut out of a paradise land always annoyed the heck out of me. When he was trying to eat grass and stuff I would think no, baby, don't try and change yourself for people to like you!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 17, 2019)

Everybody loves Ducky.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Mar 21, 2019)

le bump


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Rap Daniel (Mar 26, 2019)

*bump-- err smash via mr threehorn*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2019)

Old memories.


----------



## larigot (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Rap Daniel (Mar 29, 2019)

larigot said:


>


XD Hes not even from The Kand Before Time


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2019)

Ichy!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 9, 2019)

I really loved the first movie as a kind and collected all plushies of it. But my favourite always was Ducky.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 11, 2019)

Ichy in action:




I was never a huge fan of the series as a kid, but this little guy is quickly growing on me


----------

